# Food Portion



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That sounds like a little much for that young of a puppy. If I remember right Chloe ate about a cup to 1,5 cups the entire day. Does your pup eat it all when feeding him each time.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats on the puppy! Here's the slow growth plan. You don't have to stick to it exactly but you should be able to always feel your puppy's ribs. Skinny is definitely better than fat while they're developing. Retrievers. The nice thing about puppies is you can adjust their weight pretty quickly by adding or subtracting food. 

I fed three times a day until 10 weeks and then switched to twice a day. I handfed his meals in the beginning and did all of his training with his meals. To housebreak, I used hot dogs cut in tiny bites because he loved them.


----------



## rahularora (Dec 12, 2015)

he did finish it first 1 - 1.5 days.. today I have seen the drop in appetite. maybe I will go down in the quantity and see how it goes.


----------



## rahularora (Dec 12, 2015)

Christen113 said:


> Congrats on the puppy! Here's the slow growth plan. You don't have to stick to it exactly but you should be able to always feel your puppy's ribs. Skinny is definitely better than fat while they're developing. Retrievers. The nice thing about puppies is you can adjust their weight pretty quickly by adding or subtracting food.
> 
> I fed three times a day until 10 weeks and then switched to twice a day. I handfed his meals in the beginning and did all of his training with his meals. To housebreak, I used hot dogs cut in tiny bites because he loved them.


Thanks Christen, that sounds like a good thumb rule. 

On the treats also I am exploring, he liked Purina Pro treats but takes time to finish them. did not like Zukes. He liked the lean treats which he got at the Vets yesterday. they are very soft and I can give them in 2-3 smaller bites.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

rahularora said:


> Friends,
> 
> need some guidance here on the food portions for a Golden Retriever 8 weeks old, 12 Pound puppy.
> 
> ...


You're on the right path. Just keep an eye on him and adjust the size of his meals as needed to keep a lean trim pup.


----------

